# Player ooking for an online game



## Suldulin (Jun 17, 2002)

been looking for a long while now, I prefer to play Druids and the worlds I'm hoping  to play in order are:

WoT, Al-Qadim, Kalamar, Darksun, Oriental, Forgotten Realms

or a homebrew

I think I'd like a pretty even mix but lean more towards rp

thank you all

e-mail at DraRobert@hotmail.com


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 23, 2002)

There are currently three openings in "Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq" (BPAA), a 3e D&D World of Greyhawk message-based game (Play-by-Post) set beneath the surface of the Dramidj Ocean. The current level of play is between 4 to 6. New players are welcome to create characters ranging from levels 1 through 3. The campaign, which uses the "core rules of 3e, select supplements from 2e, and the heart of 1e", is designed for those interested in participating in a work of coauthored interactive fiction. 

   Now enjoying its fourth year, the BPAA campaign was created in 1998. 

   In the campaign, I post a new "Chapter" once a week. During the week, the players respond to events in the Chapter, to NPCs, and to one another. I will add updates as time permits. The next week, I post a new Chapter. While this method of game play requires a degree of patience and the occasional spell-checker, I have found it one of the best options for those with hectic schedules.

   The party is currently 250 fathoms beneath the surface of the sea, in a sunken lighthouse known as the Nighthouse. Their hostess, a spectral hag, is preparing them for a perilous quest.


----------

